# Rainshadow 1088 or 1089



## Knd (10 mo ago)

Which is better for an all around pier rod? I will be targeting kings, cobia, and tarpon. I will be using mostly swim baits, jigs and xraps. It will be paired with a Penn slammer 6500


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Been a minute since my pier rat days, but if I remember correctly, the 1089 is not as soft in the tip. Throwing live baits for kings gets frustrating without that "softer" tip. 

I think a 1088 for a tarpon rod throwing heavy swim baits will overload that rod and lacks the spine to drive a hook on a long shot. 

If you need a do it all rod, probably better off with the heavier rod.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

For all around I'd say 1088
The 1089 if your intent on tarpon fishing


----------

